# Cichlid community pool.



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Here are a couple of recent photos of my cichlid comunity.You can spend hours watching them interact with each other.Is amazing when "incompatible" cichlids interact with each other in such community.Here are snook,firemouth,dempsey,texas,jags oscars among others.The quality of my top water pictures suck hope you like them anyway.When is feeding time they make a group awaiting for food,the photos are from those moments:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> Is amazing when "incompatible" cichlids interact with each other in such community


I agree! Things change at that size of an enclosure.

Nice tilapia! Never thought I'd say that but that's a cool fish. How big/wide is this pool?


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

im lovin that oacar it looks great, the other look good aswell


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

thanks







You don't like african cichlids acestro Why? the pool is between 8'-9'


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

pretty cool , great lookin fish. I like the severum


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow nice. Though no red devil.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Since there's no decorations in the tank, I guess there's nothing for them to fight over.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

gouramis in w/ peacock bass









and Filo, there is a red devil in there. it is mostly white though


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

elduro said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I dig african cichlids, been breeding electric blues and peacocks for around 10 years. I just have usually looked at tilapias as big ugly fish, you've proven that wrong with that mossambicus (I think that's the species).

Very cool setup. Is it on the ground or elevated to keep from losing heat through the ground? Also, how are you filtering that bad boy?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

> Wow nice. Though no red devil.


They are two of them devil/midas hybryd though,more on the devil side because when they were small they had thick lips.



> Since there's no decorations in the tank, I guess there's nothing for them to fight over.


Some big PVC pipes as caves are in rule by the jag and other smaller cichlids,they do some fighting diplay without contact mostly the oscars Vs jag.the firemoths chase down other cichlidsand the devils too who are bigger.Only casualty was a convict who was killed by a convict hater texas.











> gouramis in w/ peacock bass
> 
> and Filo, there is a red devil in there. it is mostly white though


The gourami is a confident fish nobody bother her,the devils were red as babies then completely white and now some red coloration is comming out on the fins eyes etc. NORMAL?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

acestro said:


> No, I dig african cichlids, been breeding electric blues and peacocks for around 10 years. I just have usually looked at tilapias as big ugly fish, you've proven that wrong with that mossambicus (I think that's the species).
> 
> Very cool setup. Is it on the ground or elevated to keep from losing heat through the ground? Also, how are you filtering that bad boy?
> [snapback]784798[/snapback]​


Ohh I see still a fugly fish though lol... I rescued it from a 20g aquarium on the lfs imagine how sad it look a 15'' fish in that aquarium.It is on the floor in my bed room,i have two penguin 330 with bio-wheels and a home made filter(bio,chem and mech) at 1800gph.I will upgrade the filtration soon.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Jump in, and have a quick swim with them, justwhat they'll do for human and fish interactions


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

thats fuckign hot but how shallow is the water and is that a kiddy swimming pool.

looks great though


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

> Jump in, and have a quick swim with them, justwhat they'll do for human and fish interactions


They will try to eat me lol :laugh:



> thats fuckign hot but how shallow is the water and is that a kiddy swimming pool.
> 
> looks great though


20'' isn't too bad,that is the same depth of 55g,75g,125g have.This setup willn't be permanent for them.And yes is a double kid pool from walmart one inside of the other lol


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice fish elduro









BTW what is your dominant fish in your pond







. Im guessing the large managuense







???


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a nice pond
i want to see a feeding vid


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

well you definitely have a great surface area for oxygen exchange


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea a video would be hot


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

you should try more of a higher aerial view, aswell


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i want a pool filled wiht p's so i can throw cats in.....love the fish they look huge


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great stuff, thanks for the pic


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes the jaguar is the dominant,it only have problems when the female oscars team up against him.Before next Sunday i will host more photos of them.thanks for the comments







I have an old video hosted by Pei, not great but good

Feeding Video:
http://www.peifc.com/Can%20Oscars%20Fly.wmv


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

When I saw "can oscars fly?" I was concerned that I'd see someone throwing oscars off of the roof of a house or something









Cool vid, not enough of the other fish, that's all.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Acestro, as much as I love Oscars, that would be hilarious









ElDuro - That is an amazing pond. I could just imagine the entertainment watching all those fish interacting must provide


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Lol...the only fish I've seen fly like that were the tilapias on the river when my fishing partner was trying to hook a big humped male peacock bass :laugh: 
Sadly the video is old and all the current fish weren't there







it is entertainment wathing them interact and how different are their behaviors but the most amazing thing is how they know each other and how they react with each tankmate.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice man.
those fish look massive. Especially the Jag.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

sweet video, what were you feeding it, and you should get a update video.


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

wow nice big tank w/big fish


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks guys! yes the video should be upgrade :nod: may be a video with music of the pool releasing live shrimps and swordtales should be awesome ehh.







I haven't a video camera for the momment but i will,my other video camera just died...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Interesting. What are the dimensions of the pond? how often you change the water and how much? you must go through a hundred bucks a month feeding those guys. What do you feed them anyhow?


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

p45 he lives in the tropicals so he collects shrimp and swordtails

im sure these guys wouldnt have a problem with trout chow or other large bulk fish foods as well (20 bux for a 30-40 pound bag like the size of dogfood)


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

how much is your electric bill... what do you use to heat that.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Nice!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> how much is your electric bill... what do you use to heat that.
> [snapback]791022[/snapback]​


I wondered this too until I saw the post stating he was in a tropical country


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow man, thats awesome!
thats a huge snook.
yo quisiera inventar algo asi, pero no tengo espacio.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Well,the pool is about 8'-9' and around 20''depth.As far of water changes,one or two time per week(25-35%).Food sticks,flakes,pellets,crickets,worms,shrimps,fish,snails most of them collected.The water temp. is at 78 or higher without heater.I haven't seen 20 pound fishfood bags other than the koi bags at Wal-Mart who aren't that big.The electricity bill is about $200 monthly for two houses with a lot of electric devices.








Anyway when you add multiple heaters how much it raise the electric bill???


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

probly 50-100 more


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Carnivoro said:


> Wow man, thats awesome!
> thats a huge snook.
> yo quisiera inventar algo asi, pero no tengo espacio.
> [snapback]794451[/snapback]​


Saludos Carnivoro,te enteraste de que emendaron la ley de reptiles en PR?Me imagino que debes haber adquirido nuevas mascotas.Cada vez que voy a un pet shop hay ball Pythons,diferentes tortugas,otras culebras pero pequenas que se me olvido el nombre, dragons por $99 pero lo mas que me gusto fue los camaleones con el cuerno en la cabeza,y hasta caimanes!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

con man said:


> probly 50-100 more
> [snapback]794473[/snapback]​


For how many heaters and watts aprox?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Saludos alla tambien.

si lo se, ya mi casa parece un zoologico lol. 
En donde queda ese pet shop ? 
wao,hasta caimanes, tienen q tener gran variedad.
Aca no hay tanta variedad, tan siquiera de peces.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Haha,los caimanes son por debajo de la mesa con gente que me a dicho que se estan consiguiendo.Los pet shops por aca en el area de Bayamon.Las ball pythons a $65 bastante grandesitas.Que tienes ahora mismo?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice!!! how big is the pond, and that oscar







?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Pues ahora mismo tengo las peceras, iguanas,tortugas RES, y 6 snakes y dart frogs. pero hasta hace poco un monitor y ameivas cubanas. 
jaja, es que es una obsecion mano con los reptiles pero pues ya no puedo tener mas nada sino me botan de mi casa.

y cual es el pet shop con mas variedad en el area metro, donde queda ?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Serygo said:


> very nice!!! how big is the pond, and that oscar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pool is about 8'-9' and around 20''depth,the tiger oscar are both females at almost 12'' TL,a younger oscar is outgrowing everything,i bealive it is a male by venting.











> Pues ahora mismo tengo las peceras, iguanas,tortugas RES, y 6 snakes y dart frogs. pero hasta hace poco un monitor y ameivas cubanas.
> jaja, es que es una obsecion mano con los reptiles pero pues ya no puedo tener mas nada sino me botan de mi casa.
> 
> y cual es el pet shop con mas variedad en el area metro, donde queda ?


Los monitors se ven brutal,buena collecion que tienes ahi







En cuanto a pet shops en el area metro hay montones sabes que en cada esquina hay uno.Yo no visito todos solo dos o tres pero se que en algunos puedes encargar tanto peces como reptiles.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

elduro said:


> The pool is about 8'-9' and around 20''depth,the tiger oscar are both females at almost 12'' TL,a younger oscar is outgrowing everything,i bealive it is a male by venting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love the post with english and spanish responses! Very jealous, still trying to catch up on the espanol...

It'd be nice to know what you and carnivoro were discussing for us monolingual folks...


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Ok,We were taking about a recently banned law over reptiles.Right now in petshops stocks are different kinds of snakes,dragons,turtles,chameleons etc.Also of some illegal ones.Carnivoro told me of his reptiles collection,the buddy have some nice reptiles man,and where are located some shops around my area.


----------



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

nice stock of fishes there







do you have any "full" arial shot of the pool?
also what filtration do you use?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

There are some ones in a cd let me find it,then I post it.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Love this whole thread!!! Great job man!!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks!








Hey P-Rex not the best arial photo but hope you like it,I just can't get good top water photos with my camera maybe because it is indoors









Camera test:

Indoors:









Outdoors:









Just need more sun light for a better photo


----------

